# Sue Ailsby



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Let us know how it works.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm a big fan of hers. She is on a service dog training list I'm on and really helped me when Dixie was working.
I don't hate prongs I just think they are greatly overused these days. And people are using them in place of training rather than as a temporary training aid (not you, just many people I've talked to). Edit: The same can be said about any of these devices but the prong is the one I hear most.


----------

